# Hi Everyone,



## Amaah (May 25, 2019)

My name is Jonathan 
I got marriage last 2 and my wife is putting up a bad behavior please I need help.I think she is having affair with my best friend.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

What makes you think this? What is she doing that is different?

Here is clue #1 ..... she always had her phone and will not let you see it.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to TAM Jonathon.

Please include many more details so we can help you.


----------

